# Rev Limiter



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Has anyone with a diablo sport moved there rev limiter up to around 7000?
Is it safe? What can the old pushrod run to before you start damaging things?


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Anyone??:confused


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

I don't know how high the LS2 will rev before breaking but since max HP and torque are reached well short of 6500 rpm, my opinion is don't go there.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I have a diablosport programmer. I would never move my rev-limiter up unless my valvetrain has been upgraded, stiffer springs, harder pushrods, retainers.


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

Gotagoat said:


> I don't know how high the LS2 will rev before breaking but since max HP and torque are reached well short of 6500 rpm, my opinion is don't go there.


:agree


----------

